#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские проекты >  > > >  >  >  Требуются карма-йоги для штукатурно-отделочных работ.

## Йонтен Гъяцо

Для штукатурно-отделочных работ требуются карма-йоги, виртуозно освоившие соответствующую профессию. Необходимо будет вывести углы и оштукатурить небольшой объект на территории буддийского ритритного центра, расположенного в Московской области.

Материалы и инструменты предоставляются центром.
Питание за счет центра.

Подробности по телефону:
+7 903 15 3227 Ольга

----------

Aion (04.09.2010), Александр Кеосаян (22.06.2012), Читтадхаммо (05.09.2010)

----------


## Энион

У вас номер не правильно набран .

----------


## Дордже

+7(903)615-3227 (Ольга)

----------


## Бодя

величайшие карма йоги

----------

Tenpa Sherab (19.12.2011)

----------

